

CSS only submarine - darbybrown
http://codepen.io/hugo/pen/FesfC

======
wldlyinaccurate
Cool! I really enjoy seeing how people make this stuff. The reason I find it
impressive to see these things made in CSS (as opposed to Flash, or whatever)
is because while you can essentially make any shape in CSS, it's not always
straight-forward. So the impressive part for me is the inventive ways that
people build these things.

BTW this didn't work in Chrome for me, but it did work in Firefox Nightly.

